# Stupid cigar facts you've heard



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I was talking to some malaka at my B&M the other day and he was saying some really stupid things about cigars. It gave me the idea of starting a thread about all the stupid cigar facts you've heard.

Here's a basic summary of what he said:

*"No, most of the flavor of a cigar does NOT come from the wrapper. The wrapper is mostly there to give you a visual idea of what the inside of the cigar will taste like"*

*"60 ring gauge is the ideal cigar size. The only reason cigars are traditionally smaller is because Cubans start smoking as children and can't fit a 60 gauge in their mouth"*

And this guy was DEAD SERIOUS. He was a bit drunk though.

So what stupid things have you heard about cigars?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Let me guess.....Bobby?

Here's some, Cuban cigars have weed in them.
70 / 70 is the best to store your cigars at.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> Let me guess.....Bobby?
> 
> Here's some, Cuban cigars have weed in them.
> 70 / 70 is the best to store your cigars at.


Haha nope it's some guy you've probably never met.

And Cuban cigars DO have weed in them. Everyone knows that. And to to preserve said weed, it's important to store all Cubans at 80% RH.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank goodness I don't inhale


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Suzza said:


> I was talking to some malaka at my B&M the other day and he was saying some really stupid things about cigars. It gave me the idea of starting a thread about all the stupid cigar facts you've heard.
> 
> Here's a basic summary of what he said:
> 
> ...


This is amazing. If I were smoking right now I might have swallowed my cigar from laughing so hard. Good thread.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Now I have some new jokes to tell.


Suzza said:


> I was talking to some malaka at my B&M the other day and he was saying some really stupid things about cigars. It gave me the idea of starting a thread about all the stupid cigar facts you've heard.
> 
> Here's a basic summary of what he said:
> 
> ...


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't wait to read more good ones...LOL!


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

My first question is... WTF is a "malaka"??? :tongue1:


Had a guy in here the other day tell me he wanted a strong cigar like the ones he smokes, & the "strongest cigars in the world come from Cuba", & that he'd been smoking them since he was 12. Of course, he couldn't tell me one thing about cigars in general. :tsk:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> My first question is... WTF is a "malaka"??? :tongue1:


It's been a while, but I believe it's Greek for *erkoff.

I was once told, in all seriousness that " When a cigar keeps going out on you, it's a sign that you're smoking a good cigar." He went on to explain that it meant that there were no extra chemicals in it to keep it lit.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> My first question is... WTF is a "malaka"??? :tongue1:


"Malaka" is the Greek word for "wanker"












fuente~fuente said:


> Had a guy in here the other day tell me he wanted a strong cigar like the ones he smokes, & the "strongest cigars in the world come from Cuba", & that he'd been smoking them since he was 12. Of course, he couldn't tell me one thing about cigars in general. :tsk:


And I can't stand people who claim to be serious smoker's yet know nothing about anything.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm expecting some backlash with this one but maybe I'll learn something...

Triple fermentation or at least the idea of it seems ridiculous. Maybe its just my viewpoint because I'm a brewer but I've seen Pete Johnson say the same thing in an interview. Something is either fermented or its not. Once something is fermented its fermented. You cant just referment something over again. The only way you can create another fermentation, as some call secondary fermentation, is by adding more fermentables and I don't see how you can do that with tobacco. What's in the leaf is in the leaf and when its gone its gone. Hopefully someone will drop some knowledge on me with this.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Suzza said:


> "Malaka" is the Greek word for "wanker"


And now I know!!!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

One guy told me that the ideal RH to store gars at was 76RH!! I just noded and said "That would be an idea."

I've heard (and believed until down the road) Cuban cigars were super strong.

I've heard people say that all cigars taste the same and that all of those "crazies" talking about leather, cream, etc can taste is 'baccey. Once I told an older gentleman how a cigar tasted and I said something along the lines of " Its mostly oaky, nutty, with a cocoa base and gentle baking spices." He looked amen and said "Bullpuckey kid!" I thought he was funny....


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

"They actually cidon't make cigars in Cuba any more. That's just where the tobacco comes from. All the cigars are rolled in other countries like Nicaragua and MEXICO."


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

That NC are better than CC!!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> That NC are better than CC!!


Cmon now let's not start that here. That's just an opinion.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> My first question is... WTF is a "malaka"??? :tongue1:
> 
> Had a guy in here the other day tell me he wanted a strong cigar like the ones he smokes, & the "strongest cigars in the world come from Cuba", & that he'd been smoking them since he was 12. Of course, he couldn't tell me one thing about cigars in general. :tsk:


Should of informed him if he thinks Cubans are strong than he is smoking fakes!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

fuente~fuente said:


> Had a guy in here the other day tell me he wanted a strong cigar like the ones he smokes, & the "strongest cigars in the world come from Cuba", & that he'd been smoking them since he was 12. Of course, he couldn't tell me one thing about cigars in general. :tsk:


I would have sold him a box of Cohiba. Everyone who is in the know knows that it is the name and not the tobacco that makes a cigar great! :der:

My stupid cigar fact is that cigars start to go downhill with a few years age on them. Yes some do, but most will benefit from age.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I once had a cigar rep on the east coast tell me that to make maduro, the fermented the tobacco with chocolate... LMAO



HIM said:


> I'm expecting some backlash with this one but maybe I'll learn something...
> 
> Triple fermentation or at least the idea of it seems ridiculous. Maybe its just my viewpoint because I'm a brewer but I've seen Pete Johnson say the same thing in an interview. Something is either fermented or its not. Once something is fermented its fermented. You cant just referment something over again. The only way you can create another fermentation, as some call secondary fermentation, is by adding more fermentables and I don't see how you can do that with tobacco. What's in the leaf is in the leaf and when its gone its gone. Hopefully someone will drop some knowledge on me with this.


I am in the industry, work for Kristoff and La Palina, and know Pete well. Kristoff triple ferments and it is done. When you ferment tobacco you get ammonia. There is always some left in the tobacco. If you have ever smoked and cigar that had ammonia present, you know what I mean. Second fermentation usually removes the rest of the ammonia, but even a third fermentation can leave ammonia. Not often, but once in a while.



KcJason1 said:


> That NC are better than CC!!


You can take a Kobe Steak and give it to a mediocre chef and give a Safeway cut to a master chef and you will most likely prefer the Safeway cut better.
There are just as many great cigars from Nicaragua, DR, Honduras, even Mexico that are better than many CCs. Not to bust you BaIIs, but if you only think CCs are good you had better know that quite a few and most of the popular CCs haved Dominican and Nicaraguan tobacco in the filler.

ISOM does not grow enough tobacco to sell to the entire world and trades with many companies in the DR and Nic. I know this to be true with six companies first hand.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I once had a cigar rep on the east coast tell me that to make maduro, the fermented the tobacco with chocolate... LMAO
> 
> I am in the industry, work for Kristoff and La Palina, and know Pete well. Kristoff triple ferments and it is done. When you ferment tobacco you get ammonia. There is always some left in the tobacco. If you have ever smoked and cigar that had ammonia present, you know what I mean. Second fermentation usually removes the rest of the ammonia, but even a third fermentation can leave ammonia. Not often, but once in a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing up the triple fermentation question Andy. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I am in the industry, work for Kristoff and La Palina, and know Pete well. Kristoff triple ferments and it is done. When you ferment tobacco you get ammonia. There is always some left in the tobacco. If you have ever smoked and cigar that had ammonia present, you know what I mean. Second fermentation usually removes the rest of the ammonia, but even a third fermentation can leave ammonia. Not often, but once in a while.


Holy moly! Look who's come out of retirement! :lol:

Good to see you brother!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Holy moly! Look who's come out of retirement! :lol:
> 
> Good to see you brother!


I wish I could be on more bro... I have been so busy I am going nuckin futs. Getting ready to hit the road again and interviewing some new lines... My wife retires in less than 5 weeks and we will be traveling more.

I smell a contest coming soon though...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I am in the industry, work for Kristoff and La Palina, and know Pete well. Kristoff triple ferments and it is done. When you ferment tobacco you get ammonia. There is always some left in the tobacco. If you have ever smoked and cigar that had ammonia present, you know what I mean. Second fermentation usually removes the rest of the ammonia, but even a third fermentation can leave ammonia. Not often, but once in a while.


I see what your saying. I guess I'm just seeing it as 3 steps to 1 full fermentation as opposed to 3 different fermentations.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I wish I could be on more bro... I have been so busy I am going nuckin futs. Getting ready to hit the road again and interviewing some new lines... My wife retires in less than 5 weeks and we will be traveling more.
> 
> I smell a contest coming soon though...


Good luck Andy! Good to hear :nod:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I've heard that the best cigars are all expensive. Hmmm.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Wait I totally forgot one. Here's passage from a Cigar.com catalogue:

"Gurkha, considered the most prestigious cigar brand in the world, now brings you a special collection of 10-count boxes showcasing their most esteemed blends."

Yes you read that right

*"considered the most prestigious cigar brand in the world"*

BY WHO?!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

My uncle told me that you can't keep cigars for that long, even in a humidor, because they dry out. 

I glanced over at his humidor and the lid was cracked open a good half inch because he had over stuffed it.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

That you really dont need to wear white cotton gloves when you smoke HAHA, Please!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I once had a cigar rep on the east coast tell me that to make maduro, the fermented the tobacco with chocolate... LMAO
> 
> I am in the industry, work for Kristoff and La Palina, and know Pete well. Kristoff triple ferments and it is done. When you ferment tobacco you get ammonia. There is always some left in the tobacco. If you have ever smoked and cigar that had ammonia present, you know what I mean. Second fermentation usually removes the rest of the ammonia, but even a third fermentation can leave ammonia. Not often, but once in a while.
> 
> ...


wtf?

Anyway this isnt something i heard but something i actually thought when i first started smoking cigars. Dont laugh......

cuban seed meant there were cuban tobacco seeds in the filler. lol, inb4 negative RG


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I once had a cigar rep on the east coast tell me that to make maduro, the fermented the tobacco with chocolate... LMAO


:spit:

Oh man, I would love to be able to repeat that with keeping a straight face!


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

samreddevilz said:


> Very Weird Thing that I heard once upon a time. It is - "If you take cigars continuously, your sex organ will be decreasing gradually. And one day it will be vanished" !! :-O :-O (a funny one also)


LOL, can't see Sir Winston tolerating that issue...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> There are just as many great cigars from Nicaragua, DR, Honduras, even Mexico that are better than many CCs. Not to bust you BaIIs, but if you only think CCs are good you had better know that quite a few and most of the popular CCs haved Dominican and Nicaraguan tobacco in the filler.
> 
> ISOM does not grow enough tobacco to sell to the entire world and trades with many companies in the DR and Nic. I know this to be true with six companies first hand.


Odd you say this Cuba imports NIC and Dom tobacco... There is a distinct difference in flavor... Heck the board did a blind taste test and 19/20 guesses were correct.. The cigars used were a quesada espana corona and a CC stick.. Don't remember what that one was. No CC taste even remotely similar to a NC.. However there are a few NC that taste similar to Cuban.. Quesada espania, and curavari.. But not many.

I think saying Cuba uses NC tobacco is a fabrication of the NC market to try and push the curious away from Cuban cigars... It's kind of like a b&m saying "Cubans suck... NC are wayyyy better" don't wanna step on our business... I think if CC's could legally sell CC B&m's would stop saying this because they would no longer have profits taken away from them by people buying from the Cuban market?


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

KcJason1 said:


> Odd you say this Cuba imports NIC and Dom tobacco... There is a distinct difference in flavor... Heck the board did a blind taste test and 19/20 guesses were correct.. The cigars used were a quesada espana corona and a CC stick.. Don't remember what that one was. No CC taste even remotely similar to a NC.. However there are a few NC that taste similar to Cuban.. Quesada espania, and curavari.. But not many.
> 
> I think saying Cuba uses NC tobacco is a fabrication of the NC market to try and push the curious away from Cuban cigars... It's kind of like a b&m saying "Cubans suck... NC are wayyyy better" don't wanna step on our business... I think if CC's could legally sell CC B&m's would stop saying this because they would no longer have profits taken away from them by people buying from the Cuban market?


I've also heard (first hand from people who manufacture cigars) that growers in other countries sell tobacco to Cuba. Not the kind of people to exaggerate. Not first hand experience, but the numerous people who shared the stories are credible manufacturers. I don't see how that would help their business/sales. JMHO


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stinky said:


> I've also heard (first hand from people who manufacture cigars) that growers in other countries sell tobacco to Cuba. Not the kind of people to exaggerate. Not first hand experience, but the numerous people who shared the stories are credible manufacturers. I don't see how that would help their business/sales. JMHO


That's more or less trying to level the playing field.. It's stating "if the tobacco is good enough for Cuba, then our tobacco is great" or "why buy from them, our product is the same and why waste your time tracking down CC when you can buy from us!! It's a mind game their playing!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

KcJason1 said:


> That's more or less trying to level the playing field.. It's stating "if the tobacco is good enough for Cuba, then our tobacco is great" or "why buy from them, our product is the same and why waste your time tracking down CC when you can buy from us!! It's a mind game their playing!


It's not a mind game. A good blender can use tobaccos together to get the taste and profile they are looking for. I work with companies that use CC tobaccos in our cigars and some that trade tobaccos with ISOM.

It has become a commons occurrence. The man that taught me tobacco is a legend who's father blended the Monte 2 in 1934. It does not behoove us to make these facts up.

If you believe CC are the best, smoke them, but do not claim they are the best all around. Blue mold, hurricanes, not turning soil. Yes there are great cigars from ISOM and there are terrible cigars from there as well. Remember that cigars are subjective to the smoker.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Suzza said:


> Wait I totally forgot one. Here's passage from a Cigar.com catalogue:
> 
> "Gurkha, considered the most prestigious cigar brand in the world, now brings you a special collection of 10-count boxes showcasing their most esteemed blends."
> 
> ...


I saw that, too. I'd give them 5 bucks for that knife, but I'm never gonna buy another damned Gurkha.


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Some very funny stuff in this thread!


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

KcJason1 said:


> That's more or less trying to level the playing field.. It's stating "if the tobacco is good enough for Cuba, then our tobacco is great" or "why buy from them, our product is the same and why waste your time tracking down CC when you can buy from us!! It's a mind game their playing!


. . . you are reading *WAY *too much into it. *THEY *are not the "mind game" type of people. But, you can spin it however you like.

Andy has been in the cigar business for many, many years. He (and many others) will tell you that this is fairly common with many leaf brokers.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

I was once told that the easy way to know if "somebody knows about cigars" is that they will take the band before smoking


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

mando3 said:


> I was once told that the easy way to know if "somebody knows about cigars" is that they will take the band before smoking


Well if he likes damaging the wrapper before smoking the cigar, that's his prerogative.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Suzza said:


> *"No, most of the flavor of a cigar does NOT come from the wrapper. The wrapper is mostly there to give you a visual idea of what the inside of the cigar will taste like"*


That is actually in print in _An Idiot's Guide to Cigars_. Hadn't realized the title was meant to be understood literally.


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

What about the guy who squeezes it next to nis ear to listen to see if its ready or dry or something? Never made sense to me to squeeze it that hard


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

"Only social misfits smoke cigars."

Kidding.


----------



## Gandalphar (May 14, 2013)

> "Jordan23: I've heard people say that all cigars taste the same and that all of those "crazies" talking about leather, cream, etc can taste is 'baccey. Once I told an older gentleman how a cigar tasted and I said something along the lines of " Its mostly oaky, nutty, with a cocoa base and gentle baking spices." He looked amen and said "Bullpuckey kid!" I thought he was funny...."


I have freind who doesn't taste much of anything. He had a severe illness when he was younger and as a result has very limited ability to taste anything. For most average people I think not finding the flavor profile of anything you can put in your mouth is just a lack of ambition. I thought all the subtlety friends described in wine or scotch was just nonsense. Then I took the time to try and find the flavors and I as shocked when I actually smelled and tasted something with out prompting. That's one reason I took up cigars; I love good food and drink so why not add something else that can have such a rich flavor profile. But, since whatever we may taste is what we remember of a given flavor, when someone tells us it's all in our head thier right!
Cigar myths: ~tobacco is tobacco and the only difference between a cigar and a cigarette is the size.
~the amount of nicotine in a cigar will kill you faster than a pack of cigarettes a day.
~Cigars are just phallic symbols and so guys who smoke are really closet homos.
All told to me by various friends and relatives who are trying to shame me into stopping my new hobby. Interesting how my food, wine and scotch friends aren't bothered by it.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

"Cubans are the BEST"


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This whole trend of comparing cigars to food products, dirt, dung and saddles does irk me somewhat. So much so, I put up a thread about it a while back. I'd bump it, but can't seem to find it.

Anyway, this mostly began in the cigar boom of the late 1990's. Literally millions of new smokers flooded onto the scene, who were hungry for knowledge and needed to be educated. Since they had absolutely zero knowledge of tobacco variants and processes, those could not be used as reference. To say to a noob that a certain cigar has a primary taste of second generation cuban secundo grown in low ph soil would be as effective as handing a book to a blind man.

I'm certainly not suggesting that prior to 1995, no one ever said maduro tastes like chocolate, but it was a LOT less prevalent.

This is the reason why many old time smokers will scoff at such comparisons; they simply know what tobacco tastes like. So, the next time you hear " no it doesn't, it tastes like tobacco," you're more likely than not, in the presence of someone who's smoked more cigars than you have days on the planet.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

B.mamba89 said:


> "Cubans are the BEST"


What is stupid about a persons personal opinion ??


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

Jordan23 said:


> I've heard (and believed until down the road) Cuban cigars were super strong.
> .


Cubans were by far the strongest cigars until very recently, when nicaragua started producing some solid strong tobacco. Last 10-15 years?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I once heard you could tell the size of a man's cigar by looking at the size of his hands.....oh wait, I misunderstood :biggrin:

I think the trend I'm seeing in some of the comments regarding " [fill in the blank] are the best " is that people don't care for opinion being presented as fact. You can say all day long what the best cigar is, but it is subjective rather than factual. When you add the little words "I think" to the front of any of these statements people may disagree but they won't find them inflammatory or "stupid".


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

beercritic said:


> "Only social misfits smoke cigars."
> 
> Kidding.


I'm actually ok with this one! lol


----------



## Gandalphar (May 14, 2013)

> Tobias Lutz: . . . I think the trend I'm seeing in some of the comments regarding " [fill in the blank] are the best " is that people don't care for opinion being presented as fact. You can say all day long what the best cigar is, but it is subjective rather than factual. When you add the little words "I think" to the front of any of these statements people may disagree but they won't find them inflammatory or "stupid".


Good point Tobias, taste is a personal issue. If someone could tell us what a 'good taste' was supposed to be, then we'd all love veggies because our mom told us they were good.

I think sharing our experiences, whether by telling each other or doing them together, we gain the opportunity to see someone else's point of view and so expand the palate of our life. If you find nuance in the flavor of your vitola, great! If you don't find nuance, but you love the smoke, great!

If you just can't stand someone labeling a sensation so they can express it to others, then brother, have a few hits of scotch on my tab and it won't bother you so much anymore.


----------



## DrGDug (May 14, 2013)

Most common Stupid Cigar Fact: An expensive cigar always tastes better.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a great thread thank you all


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DrGDug said:


> Most common Stupid Cigar Fact: An expensive cigar always tastes better.


Good one


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Gandalphar said:


> ~tobacco is tobacco and the only difference between a cigar and a cigarette is the size.
> ~the amount of nicotine in a cigar will kill you faster than a pack of cigarettes a day


I get a kick out of those myself.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

This is similar to one that was already stated but I had a teacher long ago that stated that smoking a single cigar is equivalent to smoking 7 cigarettes.

I obviously didn't smoke cigars back then, but the fact stuck with me and I have heard variations give or take a cigarette.
I laugh every time.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> This is similar to one that was already stated but I had a teacher long ago that stated that smoking a single cigar is equivalent to smoking 7 cigarettes.


At least that one has a thread of truth right? i mean if we are talking about sheer tobacco content.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> This whole trend of comparing cigars to food products, dirt, dung and saddles does irk me somewhat. So much so, I put up a thread about it a while back. I'd bump it, but can't seem to find it.
> 
> Anyway, this mostly began in the cigar boom of the late 1990's. Literally millions of new smokers flooded onto the scene, who were hungry for knowledge and needed to be educated. Since they had absolutely zero knowledge of tobacco variants and processes, those could not be used as reference. To say to a noob that a certain cigar has a primary taste of second generation cuban secundo grown in low ph soil would be as effective as handing a book to a blind man.
> 
> ...


Obviously a cigar doesnt taste exactly like chocolate, but its a great descriptive word to give someone a general idea of the flavor profile of a cigar that they never had. You may scoff at people who say that about cigars, but honestly people who say stuff like ''no it doesnt it taste like tobacco'' irk me too. Its like ''oh gee, thanks a bunch, thats real helpful in discerning the difference between the thousands of different kinds of cigarrs on the market when looking for one that i will like''.

Attributing different food stuff flavors to cigars is a fun, easy, and adventurous way to enjoy the hobby. Its fun reading reviews, and seeing if your tasting notes match up to the reviewers. Plus it helps people stay away from cigars they may not like. For instance, i love maduros, but i hate a flavor that to me the best description of is dark espresso that some maduros have. If i see review after review of a cigar where the reviewers note that flavor, i will stay away from it. But if some old fart at the cigar shop is telling me ''this is maduro, this is not, like it or lump it'' then thats not very helpful at all. No reason to get all geriatric-hipster on people who do things a little differenet than you.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> At least that one has a thread of truth right? i mean if we are talking about sheer tobacco content.


I suppose if you want to look at it that way. 
I would say a single cigar (depending on size) is equivalent to more than 6 cigarettes when looking at plain tobacco though. Cigars are tightly rolled bunches of pure tobacco with more tobacco that wraps it all together. Cigs are filled with loosely chopped tobacco *mixed with* other chemicals and a thin paper holding it all.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> I suppose if you want to look at it that way.
> I would say a single cigar (depending on size) is equivalent to more than 6 cigarettes when looking at plain tobacco though. Cigars are tightly rolled bunches of pure tobacco with more tobacco that wraps it all together. Cigs are filled with loosely chopped tobacco *mixed with* other chemicals and a thin paper holding it all.


this. One cigar is way less detrimental to your health versus 1 ciggarette. Those chemicals and sht really catch up with you.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Comparing cigars to cigarettes is apples to oranges IMO. Although I sorta miss the relentless scare tactics used by teachers/schools in my younger years, no matter how off base they were!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

bleber said:


> Comparing cigars to cigarettes is apples to oranges IMO. Although I sorta miss the relentless scare tactics used by teachers/schools in my younger years, no matter how off base they were!


Exactly, just because you light the end of both doesn't mean they are they same. 
Thats where the similarities stop!


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think "so and so are the best" should count as "stupid cigar facts". Those are just people's opinion, and I think if somebody decides vanilla cigarillos are the best cigar out there, then good for them. That's not really a stupid cigar fact imo.

I used to the think that a cuban cigar was just a cigar with weed in it (been mentioned already).

The only other stupid cigar fact I've heard is not really a fact...moreso just an action. And that would be people cutting the cigar about 3/4" into the cigar, cutting off the entire shoulder. I think I saw this being done on some movie so I thought that was how to do it.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

RJ-Harder said:


> The only other stupid cigar fact I've heard is not really a fact...moreso just an action. And that would be people cutting the cigar about 3/4" into the cigar, cutting off the entire shoulder. I think I saw this being done on some movie so I thought that was how to do it.


I gave a guy a smoke at work a couple months ago and then watched him murder it like that. It was just a knock around stick but it still hurt my inner child lol.


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I gave a guy a smoke at work a couple months ago and then watched him murder it like that. It was just a knock around stick but it still hurt my inner child lol.


First and worst time I saw this was at a hot tub party. They cut off the whole shoulder and handed it around in the hot tub. It prompty unravelled and got soggy. After one pass around the tub everyone was sucking on soggy binder and picking the wrapper off their tongues. Ya...gross. Of course, this was before I smoked and I just thought that's how cigars worked lol.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

RJ-Harder said:


> First and worst time I saw this was at a hot tub party. They cut off the whole shoulder and handed it around in the hot tub. It prompty unravelled and got soggy. After one pass around the tub everyone was sucking on soggy binder and picking the wrapper off their tongues. Ya...gross. Of course, this was before I smoked and I just thought that's how cigars worked lol.


My God.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ryan,

I'm not railing against such comparisons and you hit the nail precisely on the head here. I was simply explaining why and from what generation/experience level you're likely to hear this.

I too have often used food and other measures to refer to certain tasting notes, again, for precisely the reasons you state. It's easier and is accessible to a much wider audience. If you read any of my reviews, you'll see lots of such comparisons.



rpb16 said:


> Obviously a cigar doesnt taste exactly like chocolate, but its a great descriptive word to give someone a general idea of the flavor profile of a cigar that they never had. You may scoff at people who say that about cigars, but honestly people who say stuff like ''no it doesnt it taste like tobacco'' irk me too. Its like ''oh gee, thanks a bunch, thats real helpful in discerning the difference between the thousands of different kinds of cigarrs on the market when looking for one that i will like''.
> 
> Attributing different food stuff flavors to cigars is a fun, easy, and adventurous way to enjoy the hobby. Its fun reading reviews, and seeing if your tasting notes match up to the reviewers. Plus it helps people stay away from cigars they may not like. For instance, i love maduros, but i hate a flavor that to me the best description of is dark espresso that some maduros have. If i see review after review of a cigar where the reviewers note that flavor, i will stay away from it. But if some old fart at the cigar shop is telling me ''this is maduro, this is not, like it or lump it'' then thats not very helpful at all. No reason to get all geriatric-hipster on people who do things a little differenet than you.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

RJ-Harder said:


> First and worst time I saw this was at a hot tub party. They cut off the whole shoulder and handed it around in the hot tub. It prompty unravelled and got soggy. After one pass around the tub everyone was sucking on soggy binder and picking the wrapper off their tongues. Ya...gross. Of course, this was before I smoked and I just thought that's how cigars worked lol.


Perhaps I'm weird in this way, but I haven't smoked anything that was passed from one person too another since I quit smoking pot after school. There may have been a pull off of my wife's cigarette when we still smoked them but I find this idea disgusting.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

jco3rd said:


> At least that one has a thread of truth right? i mean if we are talking about sheer tobacco content.


Definitely. But it's one of those facts that, if stated on it's own with no further explanation, has misleading implications. I'm trying to think of another example to show what I mean, but all I can think of are political ones which shouldn't be used here. But then, if you've heard a politician being interviewed, you already know what I mean...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Perhaps I'm weird in this way, but I haven't smoked anything that was passed from one person too another since I quit smoking pot after school. There may have been a pull off of my wife's cigarette when we still smoked them but I find this idea disgusting.


Sounds kind of gross to me as well. Maybe that's what makes us social misfits. :lol:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Perhaps I'm weird in this way, but I haven't smoked anything that was passed from one person too another since I quit smoking pot after school. There may have been a pull off of my wife's cigarette when we still smoked them but I find this idea disgusting.





MarkC said:


> Sounds kind of gross to me as well. Maybe that's what makes us social misfits. :lol:


A lot of times at HERFs there will be a PPP (Puff Puff Pass) This usually involves cigars that are very vintage or very rare. Sitting in on a PPP is sometimes the ONLY way to get to experience a cigar that is legendary or often not available anymore unless you pay an extravagant price. It is known that if someone gets the cigar "wet" then they will be ostracized and not allowed to participate in any more PPPs.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Habanolover said:


> A lot of times at HERFs there will be a PPP (Puff Puff Pass) This usually involves cigars that are very vintage or very rare. Sitting in on a PPP is sometimes the ONLY way to get to experience a cigar that is legendary or often not available anymore unless you pay an extravagant price. It is known that if someone gets the cigar "wet" then they will be ostracized and not allowed to participate in any more PPPs.


Now that makes more sense to me. I would liken that to sharing a common cup at Communion vs. the hot tub incident which seems more like passing the same beer around at a party. At least there is an understood penalty for violating decorum :biggrin:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tobias Lutz said:


> At least there is an understood penalty for violating decorum :biggrin:


Yep. And not only are you denied participation in future PPPs but you are forever razzed and hounded for being "that" guy. (All in fun, of course) :biggrin:


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> This whole trend of comparing cigars to food products, dirt, dung and saddles does irk me somewhat. So much so, I put up a thread about it a while back. I'd bump it, but can't seem to find it.
> 
> Anyway, this mostly began in the cigar boom of the late 1990's. Literally millions of new smokers flooded onto the scene, who were hungry for knowledge and needed to be educated. Since they had absolutely zero knowledge of tobacco variants and processes, those could not be used as reference. To say to a noob that a certain cigar has a primary taste of second generation cuban secundo grown in low ph soil would be as effective as handing a book to a blind man.
> 
> ...


I always wondered if it was always the trend to refer to certain flavors in reference to other food products and stuff you wouldn't normally talk about in in terms of taste in a positive light.

I still have trouble picking out individual flavors in cigars, and even more trouble relating them to things like coffee, chocolate, leather, etc. They taste/smell different, but not like those things, to me at least.

It makes sense that the flavors would be somewhat standardized to accommodate a population without prior knowledge.

The Cubans cave us a beautiful croissant and we turned it into a crossan'wich


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Keep your hands off of my Croissan'wich! :nono:

:biggrin:


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Perhaps I'm weird in this way, but I haven't smoked anything that was passed from one person too another since I quit smoking pot after school. There may have been a pull off of my wife's cigarette when we still smoked them but I find this idea disgusting.


Im with you here. I have never understood how people do that with cigars. 
For one, my cigar is like the best friend for the next hour or two. Almost an extension of my body. And you just don't go passing your best friend around unless shes a woman and you're a pimp. Also, cigars are meant to be smoked slowly which certainly doesn't happen if its being passed around.
Point is, I don't get it......


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Im with you here. I have never understood how people do that with cigars.
> For one, my cigar is like the best friend for the next hour or two. Almost an extension of my body. And you just don't go passing your best friend around unless shes a woman and you're a pimp. Also, cigars are meant to be smoked slowly which certainly doesn't happen if its being passed around.
> Point is, I don't get it......


I don't either anymore. I don't think it's possible to really enjoy cigars and pass them around (unless it is a super rare/expensive cigar as mentioned before). However, I have done this before (as per my hot tub horror story) and at the time I think the mentality of everybody was just that they wanted to smoke a cigar and look cool. Obviously we weren't concerned with the flavours of the cigar considering it mostly tasted like chlorine.

The moment I became a true cigar smoker was when I had a crazy good ISOM on a cruise. Now I would never share a cigar with somebody. I'd give them one of their own to smoke with me for sure, but I wouldn't pass one around as it just seems wrong now. I don't even let my wife take a puff usually, although that's mostly because I, oddly enough, can't stand the site of my woman smoking.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I had about 3 people pass around a cigar that I brought at a cook out I went to. They weren't cigar smokers by any means, and probably wouldn't have gotten through a whole one by themselves, so they decided to share. I didn't really mind. I brought enough so that everyone could have their own, and honestly, if someone wanted to try a puff off of mine, I probably would have let them. They were all enjoying it, so who was I to judge.


----------

